# Gabriels shaving soap recipe



## Gabriel_Gago (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone!

Today i want to share a recipe, and maybe more later, with you. I have been selling shaving soaps and other products for a year and a half now, and my customers and friends really love my soaps.

Do notice that, altough i am a barber and i'm in this classic shaving "stuff" for eight years now, what i do know about soapmaking i learned with a friend, and by internet, so i'm almost a self-leaner in the subject. I do not claim to be any kind of expert.

Do feel free to make observations, questions, even criticise if you want it. If i could help a single person with this thread i'll already feel happy about it.

--
So, this is a dual-lye soap, based on stearic acid and suported by babassu oil.

I use Soapee as calculator and you can find this recipe in this link: 

http://soapee.com/recipes/4755/print?preview=true


Oil	                %	Grams
Babassu Oil	15	10,5
Canola Oil	        15	10,5
Castor Oil	         8	5,6
Stearic Acid	62	43,4
                       100	70
Recipe Totals

Total Water Weight	29,8 grams
Total NaOH Weight	3,8 grams
Total KoH Weight	8,9 grams at 90% purity
Total Lye Weight	12,8 grams
Total Oil Weight	70 grams
Fragrance Oil Weight	2,1 grams
Total Batch Weight	114,7 grams
Superfat	5%
Lye Concentration	30%
NaOH / KOH Ratio	40% / 60%
Water : Lye Ratio	2,333 : 1
Saturated : Unsaturated	75 : 25
Summaries

Property	%	Recommended
Bubbly	18	14 - 46
Cleansing	11	12 - 22
Condition	23	44 - 69
Hardness	75	29 - 54
Longevity	65	25 - 50
Stable	72	16 - 48
Iodine	27	41 - 70
Ins	172	136 - 165
Fatty Acids %

Lauric	8
Linoleic	3
Linolenic	1
Myristic	3
Oleic	11
Palmitic	2
Ricinoleic	7
Stearic	62
Notes

To have a increased moisturizing effect, do add 8g glyceryn and 4g of any butter after it cools down to 70-ish ºC. I find it better to add some butter of your choice in the end as a superfat, because you want to preserve as much moisturizing effect a possible. Me, i'm a Cupuaçú butter guy. Cupuaçú is much more moisturizing than lanolin or shea butter, besides being a national fruit from my country, Brazil, and thats also why i like to use Babaçú oil whenerver possible, altough i often use coconut or palm kernel, too.

Of course, you can replace an ingredient for another one of your liking, change the amounts, add or not to add any butter or glycerin. Its a solid recipe, tough, and if you want to change it, i would advice not to increase the castor oil %, keep the structure (stearic acid/a hard oil to kickstart the lather/a suport oil for slickness and a moisturizing oil), and since it will make a croap-like soap, pour it directly in the tub of your choice to let ir hardens.

Hope you guys enjoy it, feel free to ask any questions, make suggestions, etc

take care
Gabriel


----------



## Millie (Oct 15, 2017)

That is very generous of you to share! Thank you!


----------



## Elena ElKassas-Vachev (Apr 7, 2019)

thank you for sharing a vegan version, i have seen so many with lard or tallow that i was going to make it for my husband and not tell him what was in it at all. but now i don't have to cover it up


----------



## earlene (Apr 7, 2019)

Elena, I am really glad you found a recipe that will honor your husband's desire for vegan products.  Welcome to the forum.  Please feel free to tell us a bit about yourself and your soaping journey in the Introductions Forum:  https://www.soapmakingforum.com/forums/the-introduction-forum.16/


----------



## Gabriel_Gago (Jul 16, 2019)

Elena ElKassas-Vachev said:


> thank you for sharing a vegan version, i have seen so many with lard or tallow that i was going to make it for my husband and not tell him what was in it at all. but now i don't have to cover it up


You're quite welcome. Hope your hubby likes it


----------

